# Dumm, Dümmer usw.



## Marco2 (18 Juni 2017)

*....mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!*


----------



## Bowes (18 Juni 2017)

*Wie kann man so Blöd sein!!!
Mit so einem Blödmann habe ich auch kein Mitleid.
Hoffentlich bekommt das arme Krokodil nicht noch eine Blutvergiftung von dem Dummkopf.*


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juni 2017)

Das ist wie bei den Stierkämpfen. Da habe ich auch null Mitleid wenn es da mal einen Torero erwischt.

Danke


----------

